# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة دعوة :  News

## server-morocco

first aid mobarak said all
the server has added many iphones and nokia lumia operators
in many countries with good price and Delivery time
and if you do not see someone operator
in server ask me
more news comes soon

----------


## akdemm1977

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

